# Screen flashing after windows logo, and won’t boot



## AwesomeGamer200 (Oct 27, 2017)

My laptop is a Toshiba Satellite C850
I Was trying to get windows 8.1 installed, and had tried to preform a clean boot, after installing an update, and after the windows logo, the screen was black and the backlight turned off, then on again, and repeated.

I have tried Safe mode, a refresh of my pc and a low resolution boot.
I can boot Android through grub which I had previously installed, but not windows.

Can anyone help me, if I have to delete everything I will, but this doesn’t seem like I would.


----------



## AwesomeGamer200 (Oct 27, 2017)

I just broke grub by accident, so I cant use android anymore.
I also ran Chkdsk, which did nothing.
I tried to run sfc, but it said “Windows Resource Protection could not start the repair service”


----------



## AwesomeGamer200 (Oct 27, 2017)

Never mind got grub back


----------

